# Interest thread for a group buy for piemento pellets



## zwiller (Mar 19, 2019)

Curious if a few other members might want to go in on a 20lb bag.  I have tried multiple times to get them to sell me smaller quantities to no avail.  I think 3 other guys for 5lbs but I could also possibly break down even smaller.  Ball park cost is: $80 shipped to me.  So like $20 plus ship for 5lbs.  No idea of shipping yet but will try flat rate USPS guess is medium $15.  All money done via paypal.


----------



## nearthegrove (Mar 24, 2019)

I'd be down for 5 lbs.


----------



## zwiller (Mar 28, 2019)

Vacation bump


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 31, 2019)

I'm up for a 5 pound purchase, but payment would be a personal check (in advance once the buy is a go) as I don't use paypal.
Is this for 100% pimento wood pellets or "you guess the blend" product?

Fell in love with "jerk" when I was in the Cayman Islands 30 years ago.  Tried duplicating, but never the same. 
After enlightened by Michael Symon that old school smoking is a regional event based on the native woods, the light bulb flickered (too old for a full light?).


----------



## JC in GB (Apr 2, 2019)

I'm in for 5 lb.  Let me know the details and we can set up payment.


----------



## zwiller (Apr 2, 2019)

Fueling Around
 Check is fine.  


 JC in GB
 Glad to have you!  

COOP is filled.  Thank you gents.  I'll order and reach out via PM for payments/etc.  

It is a blend per the site made from Pimento Wood, Logwood and Oak.  I recall that piemento is very dense hardwood so it would probably not work alone and doubt jerk pitmasters use 100% piemento.  The use of logwood is interesting and "legit" as it is also native.  No oak grows over there but likely the source is of old rum barrels.  I am of the opinion some research was done to ensure the pellet is pretty close to the real thing but also will give good results for pellet grills.  Some guys can't tell the difference in wood choice but I certainly can but very curious if it is worth paying $5/lb for.

I am totally fired up for jerk.  Was vacationing in Kissimmee for a week and 85F a few days.


----------



## zwiller (Apr 2, 2019)

Ordered the pellets.  There are expensive but stung a lot less than Disney did...


----------



## nearthegrove (Apr 2, 2019)

Excited, bought the book by Willinsky (Jerk From Jamaica) for  $5.00 on EBay used but perfect condition. Jerk cooking here I come!


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 2, 2019)

zwiller said:


> Ordered the pellets.  There are expensive but stung a lot less than Disney did...


Thank you for organizing this group purchase.
Happy I saw it in time to participate.
I'm hoping to stretch out the pellet consumption with a AMNTS (tube smoker).

I missed the Kissimmee part and just saw Florida and warmth, which got a ... response you don't need to know.  I'm sure you're also part of "this has been a tough winter" and needed to escape.

Daughter worked at Disney World (Cast Member) for 3 summers during college.  That took out a lot of the "sting" when we drove down to tour the parks then bring her home.

I've got a lot of tips on reducing the cost to visit Mickey, if you're interested.  My family has been there so many times I lost count.


----------



## zwiller (Apr 3, 2019)

nearthegrove said:


> Excited, bought the book by Willinsky (Jerk From Jamaica) for  $5.00 on EBay used but perfect condition. Jerk cooking here I come!



Good deal.  I always do used like new on Amazon.  I have been reading it again and there are 3 "takes" on jerk in there.  There's a paste, a marinade, and a rub.  Willinsky points out that jerk is made many ways.  I used the marinade on the pork I grilled.  I plan to try jerk pork with the paste (a little more simple but similar to the marinade) with my first run with the pellets.  Hope to do a write up.


----------



## zwiller (Apr 5, 2019)

They're here!  There is definitely an exotic smell coming from the package...  Did not expect that.  Will break down, weigh and get some shipping options so I can get the PMs going.


----------



## JC in GB (Apr 5, 2019)

Nice.  Can't wait to give those a try.


----------



## zwiller (Apr 12, 2019)

PM's coming soon!


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 13, 2019)

Those pellets are getting some mileage.  Minnesota to Ohio and back to Minnesota.
Never realized the distributor is a few hours away.
But still glad to be part of a group buy to try them. 
Got a couple of good friends in town that are pellet heads and I want to torture them with what I can do with a stick burner and a few pellets
Thanks again Sam


----------



## jcam222 (May 29, 2019)

I’d like to get some pimento chunks. I LOVE jerk chicken and pork. Headed to Scotchies in Montego Bay late June.


----------



## Fueling Around (May 29, 2019)

https://pimentowood.com/
A source of pimento wood which is the primary flavor of jerk.


----------



## zwiller (Aug 5, 2019)

Ran some jerk pork this weekend.  Man that jerk paste is something else!  So unique.  I think I am hooked now.  It is baffling but the pork takes on a beef flavor.  I mean if you didn't tell someone it was pork they would for sure think it is smoked chuck.  Very rich.  Another thing I found very interesting is that the heat of the peppers (habenero) drastically reduced from the long smoke.  It went from face numbing/family is gonna complain to completely mild and no heat at all.  Wild.  I was a little disappointed with the paste compared to my pork injection.  A bit drier.  I think I may inject and do a no salt rub next time.  Not sure yet. 

So the pellets...  They are definitely unique as well.  I think they might be the boldest smoke there is.  Definite allspice note but in background.  Between the paste and smoke it was definitely the most unique thing I ever smoked.  My best is that 50/50 oak/mesquite with some allspice berries might get you close for a sub.  Remember the pellets are a blend of pimento, logwood, and oak.  Kid you not the aroma of that jerk smoking was unlike anything I ever experienced.  Almost mysteriously so.  Exotic and strange but at same time it you knew it was food.    

Definitely fired up to try some jerk chicken now.  Formulating a plan now.


----------



## JC in GB (Aug 5, 2019)

I still have my bag of pellets...  It has been hard planning time to do jerk chicken but it will be done soon, I can assure you!


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 5, 2019)

The Jerk I had in the Cayman Islands had no heat.  Basically lots of unique and complex flavors.
Now the (Jamaican) meat patty I got at the bakery (empanada, samosa) had a good kick of Scotch Bonnet pepper.  My favorite breakfast stop.

Haven't done any jerk with the pellets.  Wife is mostly a wimp and wants her meat plain.


----------

